
Compilers and Termination Revisited (2010) - tmobile
http://blog.regehr.org/archives/161
======
bjwbell
Reading this makes me afraid of writing C code all over again.

Undefined behavior is almost impossible for a programmer to 100% of the time
detect (not that this particular regehr post is on UB).

